# Queen Anne Tea Table Build Thread



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Wanted to share a build Thread on a Queen Anne Tea Table. A Gorgeous project that show cases many aspects of Woodworking. So first I'll tell ya what your going to need

BILL OF MATERIAL 
Black Walnut or Mahogany 
Mine is going to be Mahogany because of my little guys allergy to Walnut and Tree Nuts

1 solid Top 1 5/8" Thick x 18 1/2" x 28 3/4"
4 legs 2 1/4" x 2 1/4" x 24 3/8"
2 side rails 3/4" x 3" x 24 3/4"
2 End rails 3/4" x 3 x 14 1/2" 
2 side scalloped aprons 1 3/4" x 2 1/4" x 24 1/4"
2 end scalloped aprons 1 3/4" x 2 1/4" x 14"
2 slide out candle holders 1/2" x 7" x 13" 
2 fronts 5/8" x 1" x 7 1/2"

Ok so tonight your in luck I'm almost ready for total glue up of entire table so we will go all the way to this point and then pick up tomorrow. 

Now I have the good fortune since this is the fifth one I've built of having all my patterns IE legs, shell carving etc. Oh but don't worry I will include a hand drawing of leg and shell then you to will have a pattern to hang on your wall.

First glue up your top blank and set it aside. Your pieces to make up your finished width of 18 1/2" should be no more then 3" for stability reasons 

Ok now the legs which have a beautiful S curve which is very graceful. So first we need to layout legs for cut.










From this make yourself a pattern and draw your shape on two opposite sides of your leg stock. Now saw out carefully the shape. Try your best to cut to your line as you need to save the waste and tack it back on the legs. Now flip your pattern over and again mark two opposite sides of the stock and cut it out.pull off the scrap you nailed on and you start to get goose bumps as you see the leg. But calm down its just the beginning. 




















Now we need to lay out our Mortises for the side and end rails to go into. Here's the layout for them 




















The mortises are done with chisels and mallet I clean them up with my skew chisel. Once all mortices are done we can draw the shell on each knee and carve it. This carving is delicate but not deep so take your time.now carve the feet like in my pic the webs on ankles are convex and right below is concave for grooves in toes. Finish the legs by shaping them with spoke shave. Check them periodically with caliper to insure there all uniform . More Goose bumps


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Now the side end end rails we need to cut the tenons and fit them into our mortises in the legs. Also cut a grove in the back for custom metal clips we will make to attach top. I cut my tenons with table saw. Also cut out the openings for the candleholders leave a 1/8" wider all the way around then the dimension of the sliding candle holders


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

The same 1/8 " clearance should be given for the candle holder track rail grooves. 

Ok now let's make and shape the aprons with the decorative scrolled bottom and cut tenons


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

We will pick it up Tomorrow


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Outstanding work. Can't wait to see more.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That leg looks really nice. Do you cut your mortises before you bandsaw out your legs or after? I suppose since it does have a square area it wouldn't matter, or does it? That seashell is really cool. Carving is something I really want to start trying. On a side note, I really like the sign they are leaning against too!


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

ACP said:


> That leg looks really nice. Do you cut your mortises before you bandsaw out your legs or after? I suppose since it does have a square area it wouldn't matter, or does it? That seashell is really cool. Carving is something I really want to start trying. On a side note, I really like the sign they are leaning against too!


Haha thanks I like that sign too. I cut my Mortises after band sawing. It's very important though that the square top shoulder holds its dimension and remains square. If you notice it's back from the shoulder of the leg where the shell is. This shell carving is a good one for you to get your feet wet with carving. It's really not deep but really pops


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm just now getting a chance to see this tea table. Let me just say that this will be a one of a kind piece when it's done. I've never seen anything like this. The shell carved into the legs looks clean and crisp. Most of the time I see claw feet. This is very different. I didn't realize there was that much into the shaping of the legs. 
Haha. I guess thats why your the master. I'm also liking the candle holder slide out idea. 

Is this something you created yourself. Your design,or is this something you picked up from somewhere? 
Either way. Can't wait to see more. 
Leave it to the pros. 
Great pics and drawings are of quality and description. 
Keep up the good job.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice work Chris. I'll be watching this one for sure. I find that when I am watching these build threads, I continually picture where the pieces go and how they will look assembled. I have to say that I'm having a hard time picturing this one, but I know it's gonna be awesome. Great work so far.
:thumbsup:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Nice work Chris. I'll be watching this one for sure. I find that when I am watching these build threads, I continually picture where the pieces go and how they will look assembled. I have to say that I'm having a hard time picturing this one, but I know it's gonna be awesome. Great work so far.
> :thumbsup:


Here's a peak at the end result can't wait to get on it after my real paying work today


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Had a little Boo Boo at work today so we will have more Tea Table fun tomorrow. Had a board kick back on Beam Saw. With my cat like reflexes ( Laughing) I caught the board and stopped it from hitting my gut. However in doing so i got a 2" splinter all the way through my finger. I tried to get it out but only snapped both ends leaving a 1" piece in my finger. I taped it and made it through the entire work day. I held my pinky out kinda like people do when they are drinking a nice cup of Tea at there Tea Table LOL.

I went to ER tonight and after a large needle they had to cut it open to remove it. Never a Dull moment. Looking forward to a productive day with all of you tomorrow


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

MastersHand said:


> Had a little Boo Boo at work today so we will have more Tea Table fun tomorrow. Had a board kick back on Beam Saw. With my cat like reflexes ( Laughing) I caught the board and stopped it from hitting my gut. However in doing so i got a 2" splinter all the way through my finger. I tried to get it out but only snapped both ends leaving a 1" piece in my finger. I taped it and made it through the entire work day. I held my pinky out kinda like people do when they are drinking a nice cup of Tea at there Tea Table LOL.
> 
> I went to ER tonight and after a large needle they had to cut it open to remove it. Never a Dull moment. Looking forward to a productive day with all of you tomorrow


I had one like that and didn't know it. I new the wood hit my finger and it hurt but had no idea. 2 days later at the craft show my finger was still hurting. I squeezed it and the puss had built up to the point that it allowed a 1" or longer thick splinter come shooting out. :laughing:

But no ER visit needed.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Ouchiwawa. Had that happen to me just like RR 
Didn't know it, got under my thumb nail couple days later my thumb was killing me. So I had a pocket knife and started to dig and poke under nail. Then it all happened......pop here was green puss shooting everywhere. Almost instantly the pain was gone. I was so happy. 
Your lucky you caught it or you would be talking like the chipmunks. Lol keep it clean and dry. 
And suck it up, get back to woodworking.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Lol K rainy day here. Wife in NYC with boys and her sisters at Lego World good day for Tea Table Build get ready


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Ouch!!!!*

That had to hurt, hope you get to feeling better so you can get back on the Queen Anne table which by the way is looking very nice. Did you do the carvings on the legs cause if you did they look terrific!!!


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

garryswf said:


> That had to hurt, hope you get to feeling better so you can get back on the Queen Anne table which by the way is looking very nice. Did you do the carvings on the legs cause if you did they look terrific!!!


Yes I did have a great teacher in my Dad. I have more to do so I will focus on one today for everyone. The biggest advice I can give on the carving is little at a time. You can always go deeper. If your not patient and try to hog you will be very sorry


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

MastersHand said:


> Yes I did have a great teacher in my Dad. I have more to do so I will focus on one today for everyone. The biggest advice I can give on the carving is little at a time. You can always go deeper. *If your not patient and try to hog you will be very sorry*


 

Patience has always been an issue for me :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That tea table has to much detail to rush. It looks like it would take some time to do. 
Waiting for the next installments.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

that was rather graphic lol. nice table


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

OK had some shop time today. Finger got in the way a little but were going to tackle the top. The Original Queen Anne piece in the 1720's had a 5/8" top with a separate hand carved molding around it of 1 5/8" with a spline joint in all four corners. I am taking a different approach that I feel is better. 

As listed in the material list I gave I am doing a solid 1 5/8" thick top. If you are going to make this you decide what you are more comfortable with.So here we go. These are pretty much all the hand tools I will use throughout this project. Now being that we are in the 20th century we will discuss certain power tools I am going to use for some aspects of the build.You may want to only use hand tools to add to the fun of this period build however although this is not a piece I'm selling it is a wedding gift that's over due so I do have somewhat of a deadline.

Here's my Handsome Friends










Here is sketch of what we are doing now










***Special Note*** If you do decide to do separate molding please make sure your pieces on the ends are cross grained this should allow it to move to about an Identical ratio as the top itself 

Another thing to do now for this threat is on the table saw take your blank and cut lengthwise Kerfs about 3/4" apart in the bottom to help keep top stable and flat.

Ok so now we are going to use some power tools to hog out top and then we are going to have fun with our hand tools to carve and shape decorative profile of the perimeter.

Take the drawing of the top I just gave you and cut out a 3/4" plywood template to that exact shape and size. When your done you should have an 1 1/8" - the amount from a straight cutter to a pattern ring on your router x 3/4 ring of the shape of the top. Fasten this to the topside of your blank. Set router to cut no more then 1/8" deep at a time until the entire thing is 7/8" deep.You will need a 3/4" scrap of plywood as you move towards center. Flip top over with template still on. Put a straight cutter with top bearing in. Set so bearing is on plywood template and run the heart shape corners. You won't get the sharp point we need but we will get this by hand.put a 3/8" beading bit in and run entire perimeter with plate of router referencing the bottom to get bottom bead 

Now we can shape profile. On table saw set fence to 3/8" with blade up 3/8".with bottom of top against fence and top on edge run all four sides. Move fence to 1/4 " and run all four sides again same way as before

Ok let's do some hand work Spokeshave, rasp and sand paper.look over profile I gave you and You should have this


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

That's going to be it for today. Going home to watch a movie with my little guys and wife on this rainy Sunday


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> that was rather graphic lol. nice table


Sorry Bud everyone take it as your Safety Reminder


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

One last thing I sanded flat of top with 6" pneumatic orbital Sander and a 1/4 sheet Porter cable sander,cabinetmakers scraper and hand sanding to get all router marks out.

I will be online during Movie for questions and my WWT enjoyment


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's really taking shape. I like your bandage. And like the fact that you kept on working,That shows a true love for the trade. It's a little more fine work than I'm use to. You make it look easy with all those drawings. Hope to see more soon. It's gonna be beautiful. Can't wait for the finish. 
Hopefully your not staining it. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Dominick said:


> That's really taking shape. I like your bandage. And like the fact that you kept on working,That shows a true love for the trade. It's a little more fine work than I'm use to. You make it look easy with all those drawings. Hope to see more soon. It's gonna be beautiful. Can't wait for the finish.
> Hopefully your not staining it.
> Thanks for sharing.


What would you do if No Stain


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Never really worked with mahogany so I'm not sure. Some clear coat of varnish or poly. To me stain hides the true beauty of wood.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Never really worked with mahogany so I'm not sure. Some clear coat of varnish or poly. To me stain hides the true beauty of wood.


I'll have to think about maybe I'll just Tinkle on it


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MastersHand said:


> I'll have to think about maybe I'll just Tinkle on it


Don't tink to long on it. You now what they say. Lol


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Carving is one Aspect that seams to grab the attention of even those who do not do Woodwork . Even my men seem to watch with awe when I do until I tell them to get to work. I'm taking night off my finger is bothering me and I seamed to have hurt my lower back turning away from the kick back on the other day.

To me carving is one aspect that seams to scare people and is a true art that is disappearing which is a real shame. To me when I carve everything seams to get blocked out even the ambient noise around me. Even loud machinery seam to go away. Sometimes and this may sound weird but I think those of you who carve will agree.You get interrupted or Finish the carving and don't remember doing it. Kind of like driving somewhere and not remembering the drive because you were deep in thought.

Ok so yes I am saying carving can take you to a calming place.Because of this I want to help share my knowledge to those willing to learn. I am going to do a step by step. Chisel cut by cut on Shell carving for You starting tomorrow evening


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

OK I guess you can have the night off. We can wait another day for the carving stuff.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I guess I'll say something to that. Considering all these guys wanted you to prove yourself and remain silent. Hummmmm 
I can relate to that. I'm no master carver by any means. I've done a few relief carvings and like you said when I'm into it, I start to zone. 

As the chips are flying, I'm visualizing what it's going to look like. I'm in the design, I'm in a happy place. Time is flying and I feel at peace. 

I have a constant ringing in my ear ( tinnitus ) when carving that ringing seems to fade away. It's truly a relaxing craft. Just wish I could find 
More time for that. 

Thanks for the build Chris. This has been fun to see. Most importantly take care of your hand and hope your back isn't hurting like mine. Thumbs up.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Masters hand, your description of carving is what turning is to me. My wife has learned to wait for me to turn off the lathe when she comes into the shop. Sometimes she's waiting a bit because I get so into what I'm doing.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking forward to carving lessons.:yes::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

rayking49 said:


> Looking forward to carving lessons.:yes::yes::thumbsup:


THUMBSUP I better get some sleep so I can give a good lesson tomorrow. Carving is an aspect of wood working that truly comes from within


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I can't wait to see the carving lesson, i've always wanted to try it but didn't really know where to start. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

buggyman1 said:


> I can't wait to see the carving lesson, i've always wanted to try it but didn't really know where to start. Thanks for posting this.


I will tell you right now with your Talent you will pick carving up in seconds. I am gifted with an artistic gift. I like to draw. Carving to me is like drawing. My Dad always would tell me draw or carve what you see. My father is on a different level then me as he can carve without anything to go by but his mind. He draws this way too.

He has s natural God given ability to get proportions just right with nothing to go by. This is true Mastery. I can do that to a point but I like to sketch and measure everything out. Can't wait until tomorrow actually having trouble sleeping thinking about a Business idea related to woodwork I have come up with. Your thread and jeep was Amazing.

This is a Drawing I'm doing for my father of him and my brother. Oh and there dog lol.










This is a carving my Father is entering in competition Thursday. I had a good teacher to say the least


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks. That carving is unreal, it blows me away, if he don't win its fixed..lol. Nice drawing, i wish i was better at drawing. Do you do any intarsia, i bet you would be really good at it.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

buggyman1 said:


> Thanks. That carving is unreal, it blows me away, if he don't win its fixed..lol. Nice drawing, i wish i was better at drawing. Do you do any intarsia, i bet you would be really good at it.


My biggest problem is running Business and three little boys doesn't leave much time. Except for this over night window. But I know from experience that my workaholic ways make got a grumpy dude lol. I would love to just focus on these things but the market doesn't warrant it. Having family to worry about I have to do what is best for us.

Maybe my idea that I can't say what is yet will bring me this fortune


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

MastersHand said:


> My biggest problem is running Business and three little boys doesn't leave much time. Except for this over night window. But I know from experience that my workaholic ways make got a grumpy dude lol. I would love to just focus on these things but the market doesn't warrant it. Having family to worry about I have to do what is best for us.
> 
> Maybe my idea that I can't say what is yet will bring me this fortune


 Hope it does, good luck.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> Carving is one Aspect that seams to grab the attention of even those who do not do Woodwork . Even my men seem to watch with awe when I do until I tell them to get to work. I'm taking night off my finger is bothering me and I seamed to have hurt my lower back turning away from the kick back on the other day.
> 
> To me carving is one aspect that seams to scare people and is a true art that is disappearing which is a real shame. To me when I carve everything seams to get blocked out even the ambient noise around me. Even loud machinery seam to go away. Sometimes and this may sound weird but I think those of you who carve will agree.You get interrupted or Finish the carving and don't remember doing it. Kind of like driving somewhere and not remembering the drive because you were deep in thought.
> 
> Ok so yes I am saying carving can take you to a calming place.Because of this I want to help share my knowledge to those willing to learn. I am going to do a step by step. Chisel cut by cut on Shell carving for You starting tomorrow evening



Yep, my Dad was pretty good at carving. I just don't have the patience for it. I prefer 500 HP, 8,000 pound, man made machines to do all my woodworking.:laughing:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

H. A. S. said:


> Yep, my Dad was pretty good at carving. I just don't have the patience for it. I prefer 500 HP, 8,000 pound, man made machines to do all my woodworking.:laughing:


LOL I have a CNC I don't think I'm smart enough or if it would even do this . Mine is lined to Cabinet vision So when my kitchen drawing is done I just hit a button and it goes to it. Optimizes sheets and it's ready. It's all kinda Magic to me lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Enough with the chit chat get back to work on that tea table. Lol 
Remember the carvings. Im out of pop corn now. 
Baahaahaaaa


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Enough with the chit chat get back to work on that tea table. Lol
> Remember the carvings. Im out of pop corn now.
> Baahaahaaaa


Don't Choke on the kernels had rough day. Did a one day kitchen install. As you know this is a tough task 3 piece crown. Electrician didn't show . Had to rip out old Kitchen disconnect appliances. Install new kitchen hook up new appliances and trim out. Had only one helper with me. Job was an hour and a half away so i wanted to finish in one day. 

Commutes like this can kill your profit. Back and finger are screaming at me not to mention the wife. I walked in at 11pm after getting on road at 5am.i just handed her check From customer and jumped in shower 

As for Carving Tomorrow is another day. Sometimes we have to do what we have to do. Just gets harder the older you get. Tomorrow we will all retreat to are calming place. Promise


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Oh so sorry. Lighten up Francis. We all have hard days. Your not the only one.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok Carving installment will be this evening. Had Allergic Reaction to a medication for my back. The Saga seams to never end with me. Maybe I will win the Power Ball tonight highest ever over half a Billion WOW


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

MastersHand said:


> Ok Carving installment will be this evening. Had Allergic Reaction to a medication for my back. The Saga seams to never end with me. Maybe I will win the Power Ball tonight highest ever over half a Billion WOW


Well are we going to see the carving part of this build? 

I was patiently waiting now I'm getting restless. :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> Well are we going to see the carving part of this build?
> 
> I was patiently waiting now I'm getting restless. :laughing:


I'm sure he's still trying to heal from back pain.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes I took time off for Personal Medical Reasons. I Appreciate everyone's patience and interest in the carving aspect of this build. I will be able to do carving and then take us through to final finish this week.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Cool hope you feel better soon. I'll be waiting


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Cool hope you feel better soon. I'll be waiting


Same here.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Well... Guess we won't get to see this one through after all... too bad. 

I was looking forward to learning how to carve.


----------



## Delta (Apr 6, 2012)

*Big Loss*



firemedic said:


> Well... Guess we won't get to see this one through after all... too bad.
> 
> I was looking forward to learning how to carve.


Yes he could have taught you a lot . But Rules are Rules


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

ChrisCraft said:


> Yes he could have taught you a lot . But Rules are Rules


What rules?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> What rules?


:laughing: CrisCraft =? Christopher Brickle =? Handy... 

I suspect his new acct shall suffer the same fate as his last here shortly...

I'm still disappointed and distraught by missing out on the completion of this build though...


----------



## Delta (Apr 6, 2012)

*Happy Easter*



firemedic said:


> :laughing: CrisCraft =? Christopher Brickle =? Handy...
> 
> I suspect his new acct shall suffer the same fate as his last here shortly...
> 
> I'm still disappointed and distraught by missing out on the completion of this build though...


You will have to wait a Month May 5th my wife's birthday. Happy Easter to all if I'm not banned for good I will post full build on my return. I will log out and see all of Yiu in a month Happy Easter and God Bless


----------

